# Rare sighting in West Texas



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Went out to Guadalupe Mountains NP for hike yesterday. While hiking on a nice clear blue day this crazy looking thing appeared coming in from the NW. Took some time to recognize what it was. Been awhile since I've seen a thunder storm. We decided to walk on back to the car..

Click images for a larger view..



As we were driving out of the park..


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Soo that's what they look like!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Unfortunately it didn't follow us back to Midland..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very cool shots.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Charles Helm said:


> Very cool shots.


*X2 long time no see*


```

```


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That second shot is GREAT!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wow Arlon, fantastic shots. I would have loved to see that in person. Does the acoustic sound of thunder resonate better in the wide open range of the Gaudalupe's?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It does rattle you a little when you're several hrs forced march from the car.. (-:{


----------

